# Botox billing 64612 - 64616



## sneekersia (Sep 15, 2009)

We are having some difficulties biling for botox injections having to do with the interpretation of the code.  Medicare seems  to interpret it differently than BC/BS.
Medicare allows these codes to be billed bilaterally with a -50 modifier and multiple -51, which seems to interpret the code as being allowed for each extremity done.  BC/BS does not allow the code billed more than one time each session, which seems to interpret the code as all extremities included. 
Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## CRC CPC (Sep 21, 2009)

*botox*

We only bill one time per visit unless bilaterally.  They wont reimburse for more.  Crazy I know but we had a Botox Rep come to our office and told us (Dr. included) how to bill.  I have a sheet they prepared for us, if you are interested, send me an e-mail colleenrcoxmso@hotmail.com with your fax # and I will forward it to you.
Colleen CPC


----------

